# Favorite video game characters



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 26, 2018)

Post some facts, info, etc on your fav video game characters..Or just post why ya like em..
...Or just state who they are..

Mine are - 

Marth,
Aka The Hero-King
Aka Marthy
Aka Mars (from the anime - even though it was awful)
Aka The greatest character in Smash Bros History




 

Gladiolus Amicita from FFXV - absolutely no explanation is needed.



 

Yoshi, specifically the light blue one





Pikachu - because Pokemon and shiny hunting is the best hobby of all time



 

Jin Kazama..Well, when he was in Tekken 5 because idk what the ever loving F is going on in the new games..
He had a great moveset, and I relate to him. He had a great mother, but an awful father, just like me. He's good, but has that bad devil side..



 

..I love games too much - but anyways, y'all tell me some of your favorite video game characters, I've searched and haven't seen a post like this on FA yet..


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 26, 2018)

Weeeell…
Soap from Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2&3
Absolutely amazing in the story of the game.







Makarov from CoD: Modern Warfare 2&3
My favourite bad boy from the series.









Lulu & Yuna from Final Fantasy X
Honestly I love all the characters from the game, but if I have to choose...






Rakan&Xayah from League of Legends…
Beside that I main rakan, they have both the best playstyle in the game in my opinion,and the lore is incredible


----------



## Oaker (Oct 26, 2018)

Bowser
King K Rol
Mega Man
Mario


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## David Drake (Oct 26, 2018)

Not going to post pictures or name games because spoilers but a short list:

Mewtwo
Chronormu (Chromie)
Asriel Dreemurr
Axel (VIII - The Flurry of Dancing Flames)
Freya Crescent
Miles "Tails" Prower
Gazlowe
Beatrice Santello
Paarthurnax
Jameson "Junkrat" Fawkes
Drobot
Charizard
Kefka Palazzo
Yoshi
Li Li Stormstout
Warnado
Kuja
Vol'Jin
Sceptile
Ma'iq the Liar
Pilot X
Zexion (VI - The Cloaked Scheamer)
Bowser, King of the Koopas
Yrel
Hydreigon


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 26, 2018)

Nick from Left 4 Dead 2... He was my "boyfriend" for a couple of years. He is so sharp and witty and even his endless complaining is hilarious.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 26, 2018)

I liked Sam Fisher from the Splinter Cell series. Also, Miles from Sonic the Hedgehog... he cute


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 27, 2018)

Emil from Nier and Nier: Automata
He had a long and hard life but he keeps on going just to protect the memories of his only two friends 


 

Joshua Graham, a man only keept alive by his vitriol  and lust for revenge


 

Vib from Vib-Ribbon, she is a qt 3.14


----------



## RedNothernWinds (Oct 27, 2018)

*Ring.... Ring....  *




Jacket from hotline Maimi


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 27, 2018)

Jack of Blades from Fable





The Nameless Hero from Gothic 1 and 2


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 30, 2018)

Yuri Hyuga from Shadow Hearts series. The dude eats Gods for breakfast.







Ryu Hyabusa of Ninja Gaiden, because he also is a badass that eats gods for breakfast







Bowser, because he tries so hard to be a good dad <:






Star Wolf, because I'm furry trash.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 30, 2018)

*Alyx Vance*, because she is the perfect woman... and her dad because he ships her with you (Gordon Freeman.) 









This little jerkass. He was my sexual awakening. That's all I have to say.


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 20, 2018)

I'll give one of my favorites in the form of a riddle....

I have my own theme song, you only need know one word.
I'll never be a memory, and I have a black wing like a bird.
Bonus line: 


Spoiler



(I have mother issues and most likely scarred your childhood)



Who am I?



Spoiler


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 7, 2019)

Time for a new comer (to me)





Ike, one of my newest mains in Smash..
He's one of my favs because he's cool and tough looking..
and for other particular reasons

But in Smash, I be slugging them sucka's all across the board..


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 13, 2019)

Zer0 from Borderlands 2, always appearing out of the shadows to shoot and slice enemies


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 26, 2019)

Big Smoke


----------



## 1234554321 (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 29, 2019)

Take a long look at my avatar and take a guess. 
...
......
Ness from EarthBound, Villager from SSB, and Mario from.... well, Mario.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

Mason, Alex Mason, of CoD Black Ops. He singlehandedly saved America from getting nuked by Russia.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 4, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Joshua Graham, a man only keept alive by his vitriol  and lust for revenge
> View attachment 45579



Joshua Graham and Nick Valentine are probably my 2 favorite characters of the Fallout series.

Also

Samus Aran
Red XIII
Garus Vakarian
Tiny Tank


----------



## Hermelinda Marquette (Apr 19, 2019)

Pikachu is my favorite character be it in the cartoon version or be it in games. I love to play pokemon but I don't like to spend so much amount of money on them. My friend told me to buy them from sites where there are offers and deals available which actually saved my pocket. You can browse around this website if you are interested in deals like these so that you can play continuously.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 19, 2019)

Even during a Zombie apocalypse, this man is always finding ways to motivate you.
Coach from L4D2 has to be my favorite, and one of the people I'd gladly have be in my Zombie fighting team.




My favorite character from Don't Starve (till Wortox showed up.)
He was my longest main, him being dapper and even WAS the main villian in the solo, until Charlie took over.
Even a long term enemy of the main cast WHO by the way dragged most of them in there in the first place, has to survive with them agaisnt a bigger threat.





And of course, I can't forget Wortox.
Far left is his default, middle two are just non-lore skins and the far right is his 'origin' skin that was him BEFORE he got his demonic powers.
As you can see, he is best boy and my main favorite character till some new husbando shows up.


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 19, 2019)

Shane McNair said:


> No question, these two guys right here, as if I needed any more evidence of my furriness...
> 
> View attachment 53244


aw MAN SLY COOPER! I miss those games so much, I need them to do a remake like they've done with crash bandicoot and ratchet & clank


----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)

Favourite video game characters:
From Vermintide 2: *Sienna Fuegonasus ( *crazy wizard which looks dope ) 
From Warframe: *Clem *(CLEM! CLEM!)
From Rainbow Six Siege: *Dokkaebi* (she hacker gurl)
From Smite: *Neith (*no words needed)
From WoW: *Genn Greymann *(both lorewise and visually (because he's lowkey a furry) )
From Guild Wars 2: *Rytlock Brimstone* (Reckless, powerful, devoted, and has a lot of fur on him)


----------



## Croc and Roll (May 2, 2019)

King Dedede from Kirby (my Smash main since Brawl)
N Harmonia from Pokemon (probably the most well-developed Pokemon character)
Alphys from Undertale (I've always found her relatable)
Metal Face from Xenoblade Chronicles (such a fun villain)


----------



## LizardLurker (May 4, 2019)

Falco lombardi from star fox (cocky asshole but I love him)
Beast/lohse from divinity 2 (I can't decide from them. Lohse is a load of fun and beast is best husband)
Sylvando from dq 11 (Thought I would hate him but he's so much fun)
Aigis from persona 3 (best robot girl)
Link from Wind waker (Loveable goof and probably the link with the most personality)
Guella-ha from Romancing Sa.Ga (Cute pure lizard boy that knows kung-fu.)
Voldo from soul calibur (So weird and cool)
Bayonetta (carries the first games story through her personality alone)


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 4, 2019)

My favorite characters are, hands down, Spyro the dragon and Garrus Vakarian from the Mass Effect series. Tali is a hard second to Garrus.


Spoiler: Spyro



















Spoiler: Garrus













Spoiler: Tali


----------



## Kinare (May 6, 2019)

Mmf, Jin from Tekken 5 is delicious. Devil Jin is even more delicious.
Gau from Final Fantasy 6.

Short list because my memory is horrible and I know I'm forgetting some, only reason I remembered these is because of other people's posts reminding me... Gah.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 7, 2019)

Kinare said:


> Mmf, Jin from Tekken 5 is delicious. Devil Jin is even more delicious.
> Gau from Final Fantasy 6.
> 
> Short list because my memory is horrible and I know I'm forgetting some, only reason I remembered these is because of other people's posts reminding me... Gah.



I did at one point also thought that Jin was delicious..
But then Ike came about..then Gladiolus..


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 7, 2019)

Favourite video game character of all time is Tails from Sonic. My earliest gaming memories stem from playing Sonic 2 with one of my cousins and I would always be Tails.
It was pure coincidence, but I found his personality from later games/TV shows was very relatable, and he canonically shares my love of mint candy! He's also super adorable, but that is where any similarities end.


Spoiler: Tails









I also love Yoshi simply because he's so cute - both aesthetically speaking and also the noises he makes. Just don't listen to his vocalisations when slowed down!


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 16, 2019)

Agent 47, kokichi oma, makoto neigi, the visitor, alex: oxenfree, professor Layton, what ever that guys called in changed, sans, claptrap, monakuma, so on so forth
P.s. I know three are from danganronpa, 
So what?


----------



## KimberVaile (May 19, 2019)

Big Boss or Solid Snake. Hands down they're the most interesting and charismatic characters I've seen in just about every game I played.
Between the two, I think Big Boss's arc is more interesting, but Solid Snake might be more naturally charismatic.

Was pretty irritated with the bait n Switch in Metal Gear Solid 2. Raiden by contrast is alot less charismatic and interesting as a character. Raiden is still an ok character, and somewhat more interesting in Revengence, but Snake imo was just so much better in terms of character. Average just can't cut it compared to true greatness!


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 31, 2019)

I don't know why I didn't add Dagoth Ur in my first post, I'll rectify this immediately


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Jun 1, 2019)

John Marston. Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 2, 2019)

Man, been a gamer so long. It's hard to pick just one or two. Always liked Kratos from Tales of Symphonia. Always cool and calculating, except in about 1 or 2 instances ("Feel the pain...of those inferior beings...as you burn in hell!" comes to mind)


----------



## rekcerW (Jun 3, 2019)

sylvanas windrunner by far, she's hard as fuck. also pretty fkn fun when you just happen to be in org when an alli raid rolls around to kill her and there happens to be enough people in the area to wipe them immediately... then, raiding up to go fuck up their king in retaliation and roll sw... man wow can be fun.


----------



## DashCub (Jun 3, 2019)

Ellen Ripley - Alien: Isolation

Sigourney voicing Ripley again was awesome! Really immersed you in that world


----------

